# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Tuberculosa koi

## klbid

Ikan koi bisa terkena tuberculosa. Penyakit ini disebabkan oleh bakteri mycobacteriaceae. Dua species yang dikenal yaitu M.marinum dan M.fortoitum. Gejalanya adalah tubuh ikan menjadi berwarna gelap, perut membengkak. Jika perut dibelah maka akan kelihatan bintil-bintil terutama pada hati, ginjal dan limpa. Ikan yg baru terkena, bisa diobati dgn kanamycine 0,02 mg/gr ikan yang disuntikkan ke perut. Obat lain adalah streptomycine 0,01-0,02 mg/gr ikan.
(berbagai sumber)

----------

